# Prismacolour Markers



## Rehka (Mar 23, 2008)

(After a quick serch that yeilded no results for similar topics...), I'm just wondering, are Prismacolor markers really all that wonderful for what their worth? I'd like to invest in a set, but I want to make absolutly sure its worth spending that much money on a set of markers...

Thanks in advance!

*snugs*


----------



## Kiriska (Mar 23, 2008)

Prismas are fun, though personally, I find that they're difficult to blend and bleed heavily. They also smell like Sharpie and I can't work on them for long periods of time without getting sick and light-headed. However, they're also some of the cheaper high-end markers. If you haven't already, I would go to the store and play around with the markers for a while to get a good feel for their capabilities before buying a set.

Personally, I prefer Copic Sketch markers: I think they're more flexible, better for detail work, precision, blending, and light washes. They also don't give me a headache. ...Unfortunately, they're also twice as expensive.


----------



## TopazThunder (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, for my particular style, my Prismas are perfect. Like what Kiriska said, it can be hard to blend dark enough (especially with light colors such as Canary yellow). Although admittedly I've had to get them individually, so I haven't gotten a full complement of colors yet. And yeah, the Sharpie headaches kinda suck. >.<

I think they're worth it though. The colors are smooth and vibrant, and I've been able to get an almost watercolor quality out of them when I blend properly. And yeah, they're cheaper than Copics. I haven't tried Copics yet though. I'd recommend Prismas, but yeah, it's always good to try them out first. Hope that helped.


----------



## Marji4x (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh man, HANDS DOWN Copic Sketch markers are much better!  They have a delightful brush tip that makes coloring (especially coloring fur and hair) much nicer than Prismas.  I've owned both and I am never going back to Prismas.

Prismas work well for technological or industrial sketches but for a more organic feel (characters as opposed to cars) you can't beat Copic!

The down side is the price and they're harder to find.  BUT Copics are refillable.  The refill containers cost about the same as the markers but they have something like 4 or 5 markers worth of refills....so in the long run they come out cheaper.  PLUS you can buy separate refills and blend them and customize your colors!

I can't say enough about copics.  They are wonderful 

here's some samples of what they look like blended: 
http://marji4x.deviantart.com/art/Weird-guy-43665184
http://marji4x.deviantart.com/art/HP-bookmark-no-spoilers-61293916

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## TopazThunder (Mar 23, 2008)

^Ooh, refillable? That's cool. Sounds interesting indeed. If I got enough money at one time I might have to invest in Copics...


----------



## Marji4x (Mar 23, 2008)

There used to be an art store where I lived that sold them and I would go every payday and buy one or two...it took a little while but now I have a pretty basic set of most of the colors I need.


----------



## Rehka (Mar 23, 2008)

*ponders* hmmm... I didnt think we had Copics here (and after a search on the Copic website I was beginning to doubt we had a dealer in Canada, let alone my city) but I found em in my city! Woot! I might have to go by tomorrow (if there open >.>) and check em out...

Thanks for the help guys :3


----------



## Kiriska (Mar 24, 2008)

You can order Copics online individually if you'd like. :3 You can also check the art stores of large universities and art schools 'cause few normal chains sell them.


----------



## Rehka (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I did some shopping around today, the university in my city doesn't sell em :< (and if they did I'm sure they would be more expensive than normal) The Art Store downtown does sell them, but only in 12 packs and they're a tad more expensive than I though! but I think I've pretty much talked myself into buying em >.> (hey, if my fiancÃ©e can buy a xbox 360 for his entertainment, i can buy a package of really expensive pens for my own entertainment >.>)

But I might look into buying them online, but the pack that they sold sure would be nice for a starter pack of sorts... (its got all the colours I need pretty much...)


----------



## Marji4x (Mar 25, 2008)

I think online might be better in that it's usually much cheaper.  I bought mine from a store for between $6-$7 each...and when I look online they sometimes (especially if there's a sale or promotion) will have them under $5.

The Hobby Lobby chain carries them for cheap, too, if there's one in your area.

http://www.carpediemstore.com/

That place has em for under $5.  Good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## Rehka (Mar 25, 2008)

Cool Thanks! I think I'll order them online for ease... i checked out that page, but unfortunately, they don't ship outside of the USA, so I might have to get them from Copic themselves (but i might hunt around for a cheaper site that will ship to Canada >.>)

Thanks again :3


----------



## PinkTsuki (Mar 26, 2008)

Try DickBlick: Copics 

Though I personally have Prismas, since they were a gift from a very generous friend, I've been keeping my eyes on the Copics Sketch markers. I've tried them myself, and you can't beat the Copic with a Prisma!  Sing up for the DickBlick news letter, sometimes they hit with 30-40% discount and you can get each marker for 3-6$.


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 26, 2008)

I won some copic pro markers at a event down the road a while ago. They are a life saver, I really want more :}


----------

